# Ammo/Catch Box Question



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm about to re-enter slingshot shooting for the first time in many years and right now I'm still in the research and study phase. With luck, I should have finished up my purchase list in another 2 or 3 weeks, bought what's right for me and be into shooting before the end of September (?).

I've read up on catch boxes and know how to make a good portable one and I've also picked up a reference from somewhere to the Royal Steel Balls Company, which appears to be a reasonably priced source for 3/8" slingshot ammo quality steel balls.

Since a well-working catch box apparently has a pretty high % of catches, I presume the number of balls I'll lose isn't going to be staggering. So--- do I actually need to invest in a 25lb batch (Royal's minimum order size) of 3/8" balls or is 25lbs going to be a couple centuries worth of balls?

The cost isn't an issue if I'm actually going to use a pile that size, but I don't want to buy more balls than I could use in a dozen lifetimes.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I only have a few of pounds worth of steel ammo and most of it hasn't been touched yet. The same box of 200 balls gets used over and over again.

You could buy a 25lb lot and resell a bunch of it to friends.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

You can buy smaller amounts from simple shot. Sometimes it cost more to save money when you end up with excess...


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

When I bought from Royal Steel, instead of 25 pounds of one size, I ordered 15 pounds each of 2 different sizes. It's more rounds, but now I have a lifetime supply of each and had some leftover to trade.


----------

